# Colorado Whitewater Spring Dinner May 1st



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*Colorado Whitewater's Spring Dinner 2014*
May 1st - cocktail start at 5pm
Dave and Busters (I-25 & Colorado Blvd.)
Speaker: Peter Holcombe, Photographer and Adventurist
_*The Grand Canyon my way; A kayakers how and why to self-supporting in the Grand Canyon.*_

Come enjoy dinner, drinks, a fascinating presentation, and a raffle where you could win cool swag and a Fluid Detox kayak!

ALL BOATERS INVITED! $25 for CW members, $29 for non-members

Hurry! Sign up by April 25th to ensure you have a seat.

Colorado Whitewater - Spring Dinner


----------

